# System schaltet nicht automatisch ab nach shutdown

## razor

Guten Tag.

Eins Vorweg zuvor verwendete ich Debian und mit den Standardsettings des bf2.4 Kernels schaltete der Rechner ordnungsgemäß ab.

Derzeit, mit Gentoo, muss ich ihn stets manuell ausschalten. 

APM hab ich als Modul eingebunden und [*]     Use real mode APM BIOS call to power off bei der Kernelkonfiguration aktiviert.

ps aux | grep apm sagt folgendes:

```

root@chaingun:~$ ps aux | grep apm

root       462  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   02:21   0:00 [kapmd]

root       946  0.0  0.1  1320  488 ?        S    02:21   0:00 /usr/sbin/apmd

```

und lsmod folgendes:

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

printer                 7776   0  (unused)

parport_pc             13636   1  (autoclean)

lp                      6528   0 

parport                15616   1  [parport_pc lp]

NVdriver             1067008  10 

apm                    10504   2 

usbmouse                2300   0  (unused)

usb-uhci               24236   0  (unused)

keybdev                 2080   0  (unused)

hid                    19524   0  (unused)

usbcore                65344   1  [printer usbmouse usb-uhci hid]

mousedev                4376   1 

input                   3776   0  [usbmouse keybdev hid mousedev]

8139too                15848   1 

mii                     2560   0  [8139too]

```

Woran könnte es liegen das der Rechner sich nicht automatisch ausschaltet?

----------

## bernd

 *razor wrote:*   

> Guten Tag.
> 
> Eins Vorweg zuvor verwendete ich Debian und mit den Standardsettings des bf2.4 Kernels schaltete der Rechner ordnungsgemäß ab.
> 
> D[b]erz[/b]eit, mit Gentoo, muss ich ihn stets manuell ausschalten. 
> ...

 

Hallo!!

Naja hört sich jetzt ein bissel komisch an, aber es funktioniert. 

Ich hatte das selbe Problem. Ich habe alle möglichen Optionen ausprobiert. Leider ohne Erfolg. Dann habe ich APM (nur APM ohne irgendwelche Zusatzoptionen) und ACPI (auch ohne Zusatzoptionen) fest in den Kernel kompiliert und wunderbar, seit dem funktioniert es. 

Natürlich nutzt der Kernel nicht APM und ACPI zusammen.

Komisch nur das es erst dann funktioniert wenn APM  und ACPI fest in den Kernel kompiliert werden. 

Wie gesagt hört sich komisch an, ist aber so   :Shocked: 

Bei mir funktionert es und bei vielen Freunden war es auch die Lösung.

Aber vielleicht hat ja mal einer die Antwort darauf??

Gruss

Bernd

----------

## Qubit

Hi,

Ich habe bei meinem Kernel "nur" 'APM' und 'Use real mode APM BIOS call to power off' fest eingebacken, funzt wunderbar.

©Qubit

EPOX8KHA+

APM u. ACPI

Erscheint mir auch sehr merkwürdig.

Was wird denn bei Dir primär angesprochen APM o. ACPI?

----------

## Starfox

Eigentlich sollte es genügen wenn du nur APM oder ACPI fest in den kernel kompilierst! zumindest löste dies auch bei mir sämtliche probleme

----------

## djoi

Hi ,

ich mußte das auch so machen.

gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r1

ECS K7S5A

Power Management support [*]

Advanced Power Management BIOS support [M]

ACPI support [*]

<*> AC Adapter

<*> Button

[*] Debug statements (optional + 50 K)

Rest alles nicht gesetzt.

APM wird auch nicht geladen ,sondern nur ACPI.

Ohne APM als Modul hatte es nicht gefunzt.

Vielleicht hilfts ja.

Bye

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Bei mir kompilierte ich alle ACPI-Einstellungen, installierte acpid, und das reichte, damit der Rechner bei shutdown -h now runterfuhr.

----------

## slyzer

 *djoi wrote:*   

> Hi ,
> 
> ich mußte das auch so machen.
> 
> gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r1
> ...

 

Habe genau das gleiche Mainboard, vanilla-sources-2.4.20 und APM funkt einwandfrei! Hab es als Modul kompiliert und lass es per modules.autoload laden. Ich habe die gleichen APM-Einstellungen wie Qubit.

cu

 slyzer

----------

## nerdbert

Hallo Leute,

hab mir eure Posts durchgelesen und bin ehrlichgesagt ein wenig verwirrt. Kann ja sein, daß ich etwas falsch verstanden habe. Ich verstehe jedenfalls nicht, warum ihr APM benutzt. Ich glaube, daß neuere Bios's ACPI unterstützen und man dieses auch verwenden sollte. APM hingegen scheint ja so eine Art Vorgänger zu sein (oder!?)

Bei mir sieht es jedenfalls so aus, daß ich auf meinem Festrecher mit einem VIA KT333 (Board egal, weil Bios in der Kernfunktion chipsatzspezifisch)  nur ACPI aktiviert habe und sich das Ding wunderbar ausschaltet.

Ich glaube auch garnicht, daß dieses oder irgendein anderes Board, welches jünger als zwei Jahre ist, APM überhaupt unterstützt.

Anders sieht es mit meinem Laptop aus, welches ich 2000 gekauft habe. Das hat irgendeinen obsoleten Intel-Chipsatz und läuft mit APM... dort hab ich also APM auch im Kernel aktiviert und es läuft...

zu djoi: ist das ein Laptop, was du da hast? Wenn nicht kannst du dir AC Adapter sparen, weil es (obwohl es danach klingt) nichts mit dem Ausschalten zu tun hat, sondern überwacht, ob der Rechner gerade batteriegetrieben ist, oder am Festnetz hängt.

Kann sein, daß ich mich in all dem furchtbar irre, jedoch würde es doch recht einleuchtend erklären, warum es mit bernds Vorschlägen funktioniert.

----------

## awiesel

Die meisten heutigen Motherboards unterstützen sowohl APM als auch ACPI. ACPI ist noch recht neu im Kernel aber es wird Zeit es zu benutzen, da einige neue Laptops mittlerweile völlig ohne APM kommen. Normalerweise, zumindest bei meinem K7S5A oder dem GA-7IXE4, reicht es APM in den Kernel fest einzukompilieren um ein Power-Off beim Runterfahren zu erreichen. Das gilt bei dem K7S5A auch für ACPI, der acpid wird nur gebraucht, wenn z.B. beim Drücken der Einschalttaste ein sanfter Shutdown erfolgen soll. Da ich mir öfter mal die USB-Tastatur und USB-Trackball bei Experimenten mit anderen USB-Geräten vernagelt habe, ist das doch ein netter Zug   :Very Happy: 

Edit:

Das mit dem Realmode APM Call habe ich, seit ich ATX-Rechner habe noch nie benutzt und das Ausschalten funktioniert trotzdem

----------

## fir3fly

Hi,

nur mal nebenbei. Wenn im Kernel "multi processor support" (SMP) an ist, geht das mit dem Power down nicht. Bin ich schon paar mal drüber gestolpert.

Fir3fly

----------

## eine Sage

Du meinst "multi processing support"!?

Das ist SMP im Kernel, stell ich es aus kompiliert er es nicht mehr (Vanilla || Gentoo-sources)

----------

## razor

Ja, wenn ich SMP ausschalte bricht der Bauvorgang ab:

```

make[2]: *** [ksyms.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20/kernel'

make[1]: *** [first_rule] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20/kernel'

make: *** [_dir_kernel] Error 2

```

----------

## fir3fly

HI,

mal n "make clean" vorangeschickt ? 

Fir3fly

----------

## Aescunnars

Hi,

wie schafft es eigentlich KOPPIX eine "multiprocessor machine" beim shutdown auszuhalten?

Es wird auf jedenfall des Modul "apm" geladen, was mir bis jetzt noch nicht per Hand unter Gentoo möglich war.  :Sad: 

Was Knoppix automatisch kann , muss doch unter Gentoo ebenfalls machbar sein.

----------

## Aescunnars

Hi,

Was Knoppix kann , kann Gentoo auch  :Very Happy: 

Unter der Voraussetzung, auf dem Mainboard befindet sich ein AMD-76X Chipsatz.

APM als Modul im Kernel setzten,

und unter "Character devices"

"AMD 76x native power management (Experimental)" fest einbauen und Kernel neu backen.

Die "/etc/conf.d/localstart" wird erweitert um.

```

ebegin "APM starten"

        insmod apm power_off=1

eend $?

```

Seit dem klappt es, trozt SMP (MSI K7D Master-L).

----------

